# Letter to Zarqawi fr. AQ lead



## Frank S. (Oct 3, 2006)

This is interesting. You can read the translated letter here:

http://ctc.usma.edu/harmony/CTC-AtiyahLetter.pdf

Translation by the Combating Terrorism Center at West Point.


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Frank.

Very interesting read. If you can get through all the "God The Mercifull's", and the "God the Almighty's", and "God the Forgiving's" and "God is Good, God is Great, and we thank him for this food on our plates".....:eek: Oh wait a sec...got carried away there...sorry....

Anyway, it gets you somewhat into their mind set.


----------

